# Not old enough?



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

Is 17 months and second heat to young to breed?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes too young. The body and brain are still developing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, 17 months is to young to breed.

Next question is _why_ do you want to breed her? Do you have the male selected for the breeding? Why do you want to use the male?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Too young. Please don’t breed your dog. If you have to ask, you are not yet informed enough to breed dogs. Learn more about breeding first, study all the posts here and read all the possible downsides to breeding before you even think about it.


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

Twyla said:


> Yes, 17 months is to young to breed.
> 
> Next question is _why_ do you want to breed her? Do you have the male selected for the breeding? Why do you want to use the male?


 Yes..he's for sale and prob will be going out of state.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

BBill said:


> Yes..he's for sale and prob will be going out of state.


Never heard that one... A hasty move at the expense of your young adolescent female. Is this dog the only male GSD left on this earth?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

BBill said:


> Yes..he's for sale and prob will be going out of state.


If he's "the perfect" match for her, then waiting until she's old enough, and titled and health tested to breed to him would be your best decision. Sending or taking bitches to another state (heck, even another country) for a breeding is common, as is doing an AI with shipped semen. 

If his best quality is that he's close to you, then you need to rethink breeding, period.


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Never heard that one... A hasty move at the expense of your young adolescent female. Is this dog the only male GSD left on this earth?


 I asked a question...no need for a smart aleck answer.


----------

